# Multicore Optimierung dank Software von Ashampoo



## klefreak (7. August 2008)

Ashampoo, bekannt für seine verschiedensten System- optimierungs- Software, hat nun ein neues Produkt im Angebot, den CORE TUNER.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der neuen Software soll es möglich sein, dass Windows besser die vorhandenen Cores ausnützt und nicht benötigte Dienste deaktiviert werden können.

das klingt eigentlich nicht nach viel, aber eine Funktion sticht ganz besonders hervor:.....

..... die Software soll auch Programme welche nur einen Kern benützen durch einen 2. Kern beschleunigen können.
--> somit sollte jede Singelcoreanwendung durch einen Quad zu neuen Leistungsspitzen getrieben werden.

das Programm Core Tuner funktioniert leider nur mit XP/Vista in der 32 Bit Version, somit war es mir unmöglich zu testen, ob die Software das hält was sie verspricht.

lg Klemens

Quelle: News - Core Tuner: Mehr Speed für Multicore-PCs - CHIP Online


EDIT: könnte jemand testen, ob zb Folding@home (Singlecore) oder zb der 3dMark2003 von der software profitiert??


----------



## Bennz (7. August 2008)

Das Prog Bringt garnichts 

für Singelcore Anwendungen


----------



## heartcell (7. August 2008)

Bennz schrieb:


> Das Prog Bringt garnichts
> 
> für Singelcore Anwendungen



jo ich saß daneben, und da hat sich nix gemacht.
gleich wieder runter werfen


----------



## klefreak (7. August 2008)

aha, das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber probiern kann man's ja


----------



## Special_Flo (7. August 2008)

Ich sage mal was bringen tut das Programm schon......
so hier mal nen Screen ohne Core Tuner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch den Screen mit Core Tuner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (7. August 2008)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Ich sage mal was bringen tut das Programm schon......




Das kann der Taskmgr auch un den hatt man bei win mit dabei. 

Das prog soll ja was kosten 

Hab es getestet mitn game was nur SC iss und da sollte es ja was bringen


----------



## SoF (7. August 2008)

das mit der 1m Beschleunigung kommt mir aber ungewöhnlich hoch vor. 
Da ich im ersten Screen auch noch einen Mozilla im Hintergrund sehe, würde mich mal interessieren, wie es sich verhält wenn beide Vergleich-Runs auf einem sauberen und bereits Pi-optimierten Windows unter gleichen Bedingungen gemacht werden


----------



## Kovsk (7. August 2008)

KvD hat gerade getestet mit nem Frischen Windows XP. Bringt 0. Ist sogar ne zehntel sec langsamer.
Ich denke bei dem obigen 1m run sind die bedingen etweder nicht gleich gewesen oder das tool hat beim "vermüllten" Windows geholfen


----------



## Special_Flo (7. August 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:
			
		

> KvD hat gerade getestet mit nem Frischen Windows XP. Bringt 0. Ist sogar ne zehntel sec langsamer.
> Ich denke bei dem obigen 1m run sind die bedingen etweder nicht gleich gewesen oder das tool hat beim "vermüllten" Windows geholfen



ok Du hast Recht, es liegt wohl am vollgemülten windows! also ich kann mich mit Vista noch nicht so aus sind ja auch erst ca. 4 Wochen seit dem ich das Windows habe! aber die Bedingungen sind gleich gewesen beides mal war der Firefox an!
mfg Special_Flo


----------



## H@buster (7. August 2008)

och schade....ich hatte mich so sehr auf superPi cheats gefreut


----------



## klefreak (8. August 2008)

konnte jemand probiern, ob es zb bei Folding@ home etwas bringt??

lg Klemens


----------



## Arrow1982 (8. August 2008)

Ich prognostiziere, daß es garnix bringt.

Ausser den Leuten, die damit Geld verdienen...

Die verkaufen ein Programm das ausser einem "Schließen" Button keine nennenswerten Funktionen bringt, die der Taskmanager nicht auch schon hat. Das nenne ich mal Geld verdienen!


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Ich prognostiziere, daß es garnix bringt.
> 
> Ausser den Leuten, die damit Geld verdienen...
> 
> Die verkaufen ein Programm das ausser einem "Schließen" Button keine nennenswerten Funktionen bringt, die der Taskmanager nicht auch schon hat. Das nenne ich mal Geld verdienen!




Meine reden


----------



## unhurt (8. August 2008)

Bei mir ist auch keine Leistungssteigerung spürbar! 


_*Mein System:* 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ (3,2GHz)
Corsair XMS2 DHX (4 GB)_


----------



## Arrow1982 (9. August 2008)

Wie soll das auch gehen bitte. Wenn eine Anwendung einen Thread hat, kann man da nicht 2 draus machen. Es seidenn man schreibt die Anwendung neu. 

Nur weil man einen anderen Benzin tankt wird ausm Motorrad nicht ein Auto. Da ist schon etwas mehr dazu notwendig.


----------



## Black_Beetle (9. August 2008)

och schade....ich hatte mich so sehr auf superPi cheats gefreut 

lol der war gut 

*cheater haben kleine ....*


----------



## _Snaker_ (13. August 2008)

das ist nicht das erste solcher programme. haben noch nie wirklich was gebracht und werden sie auch nicht...


----------



## Arrow1982 (17. August 2008)

Stellt sich die Frage warum immerwieder so ein quatsch programmiert und verkauft wird. Offenbar gibts genug Leute die sich einbilden es würde was bringen, die auch noch bereit sind dafür Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Adrenalize (17. August 2008)

Ja, das baut auf das Unwissen der meisten Leute. Prozessscheduling ist ja alles andere als trivial, weil in der Regel nicht vorher bekannt ist, welcher Prozess welche Betriebsmittel für wie lange belegt.
Betriebsysteme wie Windows und Linux benutzen da jahrelang getestete und verbesserte Verfahren, um die Wartezeiten von Prozessen zu minimieren, Betriebsmittel wie Rechenzeit gerecht zu verteilen und Deadlocks zu verhindern.

Mit mehreren Kernen wird die Sache witzigerweise sogar komplizierter und nicht einfacher. Man hat zwar theoretisch die doppelte Rechenzeit zur Verfügung, durch eine ungeschickte Aufteilung der Prozesse kann es aber sogar zu längerne Wartezeiten kommen - das System wird langsamer!
Daher weist Windows z.B. einem Prozess keinen festen Kern zu sondern schiebt diese bei Bedarf hin und her, um die Kerne nicht unnötig zu blockieren.

Insofern ist es witzig, zu glauben, man könne da mit einem kleinen Programm dazwischenfunken und damit irgendwas verbessern.


----------



## SeriousToday (17. August 2008)

Das Programm ist völlig nutzlos,wie fast alles von dieser Firma.Habe einmal ein Programm dieser Firma installiert,nach einen Tag deinstalliert.Danach folgten endlos Angebote per Mail,besser gesagt Spam.Ich musste den Leiter der entsprechenden Abteilung zweimal mitteilen,bitte zukünftig keine Mails mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## Naraya (17. August 2008)

kann da auch nur zustimmen, das besagte frima, naja sagen wir mal nur minderwertige programme rausbringt, sone sachen wie ein klick optimierung und son kramm.

Also ich hab einmal son progi benutzt und tues nie wieder, weil danach musste ich windows neu installieren^^.


----------



## H@buster (20. August 2008)

deren defragmentierungskram war ganz gut...der rest eigl nur müll


----------

